

"What's the website number for your startups?" - MediaSquirrel

-My Mom, yesterday, on the phone.
======
MediaSquirrel
Ahh yes, as we discuss and create the future, it is so easy to forget that
some of us haven't even it made it to the present.

Love ya mom!

